# Gouvy, Louis Théodore (1819-1898)



## Gangwolf (Apr 26, 2014)

French composer whose works never gained significant popularity in France, but achieved better success in Germany and Austria. Not many recordings can be found. However, CPO comes to the rescue with 4 CD's including his 7 symphonies.


----------

